# seat belt alarm



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

does anyone know how to turn a seat belt alarm off on the newer dodge trucks. i just got a 06 and that thing will drive me nuts this winter. does anyone have info to turn it off without cuttin a wire?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It should be in your service book. You have to buckle and unbuckle it a few times.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Why disconnect it. If you wear your belts, it won't make a sound.
If you're not going to wear the belts,get someone to disconnect the airbags.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm not sure when they changed the dimensions of the center belt buckle, but in my 04 I can plug the middle buckle into my seatbelt and it will disable the alarm. I still wear a seat belt under normal driving, but when you in and out of the truck like moving trailers, plowing, etc it sure is nice.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Speaking of moving trailers at least on my 2007 2500 Dodge the stupid horn BLARS if the door is not totally closed and the truck is in revers:angry:


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Grassbusters;401913 said:


> Speaking of moving trailers at least on my 2007 2500 Dodge the stupid horn BLARS if the door is not totally closed and the truck is in revers:angry:


06's do the same. I also heard that older Dodges are programmed for that if they go in and get flashed. It's all because of the moron that didn't put the truck fully into park!!


----------



## ramitall (Feb 2, 2007)

the directions to turn the chime off is in your owners manual.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

So anyway to kill the damn door & horn thing? It scared the crap out of me the first few times


----------



## ramitall (Feb 2, 2007)

no way to kill the horn part it was a goverment mandaite because people were getting out of their trucks with it not fully in park.I forgot to tell you earlier that the instructions listed in the owner manual is not correct:
1. The engine must be started with the seat belt buckled. 
2. Start the engine, wait for the seatbelt lamp to go out.
3. Unbuckle and buckle the seat at least 3 times ending with the seatbelt buckled (be sure the seatbelt light cycles on/off while buckling). 
4. Turn the ignition off and chime will be heard to confirm the programming. 

The Correct procedure is:
1. Turn the ignition switch to the OFF position and buckle the driver's seat belt.
2. Turn the ignition key to the run position. Do not start the engine. 
3. Wait for the seatbelt lamp to go out.
4. Unbuckle and buckle the seat 3 times within 10 seconds ending with the seatbelt buckled (be sure the seatbelt light cycles on/off while buckling). 
5. Turn the ignition key off and a single chime will be heard to confirm the programming


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

No wonder....I followed the instruction book to the letter and it didn't work..I too find the chime to be very annoying. Its kinda pain to wear a seatbelt plowing snow.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

how about the pain of getting hit with an airbag that deploys at 100+mph......without the seatbelt............

just like I tell my kids....the right right thing is seldom the easiest option........


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

blade_masters;402031 said:


> Its kinda pain to wear a seatbelt plowing snow.


It's eclipsed by the pain of cracked ribs or broken teeth from eating the steering wheel during unexpected sudden stops.

It falls under Meyer's (John McDonald's character, not the snowplow) law of personal decisions, "the most difficult choice is most probably correct."


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Boy.......us Snoway guys sure are smart........


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dmontgomery;402049 said:


> Boy.......us Snoway guys sure are smart........


Pushing a Snoway is proof of that wesport
ROFLMAO


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I don't really jam n slam with my stuff. I just really hate wearing a seatbelt while doing a lot. Makes a pain out of turning around when backing up.

This is my 6th year on my own and not one busted tooth or cracked rib yet....knock on wood.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Thats suprising last snow storm this year one of the guys saw all 4 wheels of the ground , what u think ur bow duke form the dukes of hazord or what !!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Just a "Heads UP" for guys with employees that drive there trucks. Disabling a safety device (seatbelt alarm is a safety device) on a vehicle is huge NO NO, you can plan on having your ass handed to you in court if someone gets hurt in your truck that was not wearing a seatbelt. OSHA loves fines boys, I would not recommend disabling the seat belt alarm. I hate that chime, but I prefer to keep things on the up and up so I deal with it.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

To disable the "not in park" alarm, I believe all you have to do is pull a fuse under the hood and that disables it. If I remember correctly, it is fuse #45.


----------



## ramitall (Feb 2, 2007)

the only thing pulling the fuse does is take the power away from the horn so your horn wont work as well


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

littleo92;402498 said:


> Thats suprising last snow storm this year one of the guys saw all 4 wheels of the ground , what u think ur bow duke form the dukes of hazord or what !!


That guy must of been half asleep drivin that bobcat cuz there's no way I'd ever push that Chevy like that........it would of spent more time at the dealership. Or maybe them bright a$$ back up lights you got caused an illusion.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

basher;401875 said:


> Why disconnect it. If you wear your belts, it won't make a sound.
> If you're not going to wear the belts,get someone to disconnect the airbags.


Holy sh*t, RELAX man!


----------

